# Hiring Question



## JB12182 (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a question about hiring. On an application when it states have you ever applied to another agency either in Mass. or not, does the information you put on those other applications given to the one you are currently applying for? The reason I ask is because i've applied to an out of state agency and had to fill out a polygraph questionairre. Can the agency in Mass. look at that info. that was put on the polygraph questionairre? What if I don't put down the out of state agency on my Mass. application, will the Mass. agency be able to find out that I have applied to another agency? Is there some database that they can run my social through or something to tell if i'm witholding that info. I don't want to lie on an app. but I also have some things on that out of state app. that I would rather not have them see. If you get my drift.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh boy...
Folks - I'm selling front row tickets for this one for a grand a piece... PM me your CC #.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

JB12182 said:


> I have a question about hiring. On an application when it states have you ever applied to another agency either in Mass. or not, does the information you put on those other applications given to the one you are currently applying for? The reason I ask is because i've applied to an out of state agency and had to fill out a polygraph questionairre. Can the agency in Mass. look at that info. that was put on the polygraph questionairre? What if I don't put down the out of state agency on my Mass. application, will the Mass. agency be able to find out that I have applied to another agency? Is there some database that they can run my social through or something to tell if i'm witholding that info.* I don't want to lie on an app. but I also have some things on that out of state app. that I would rather not have them see*. If you get my drift.


:BE:


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Well it depends on what was on your polygraph paperwork. Tell us what it is you don't want them to know, and perhaps someone will tell you whether to include it or not.

unk:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Tell us what it is you don't want them to know, and perhaps someone will tell you whether to include it or not.


And it better not have anything to do with those cows.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

On your polygraph, they are going to ask you what your screen name is on Masscops and whether or not you just asked that question.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

JB12182 said:


> ...but I also have some things on that out of state app. that I would rather not have them see. If you get my drift.


Like Nuke said, tell us what your talking about. And 7's not referring to tipping 'em over, either. Some of the out-of-state polygraphs ask you everything from questions about smoking pot to engaging in beastiality. If you're leaving it for us to assume...


----------



## JB12182 (Jan 2, 2009)

It dealt with smoking pot. Nothing else, i've never been arrested, never gotten a ticket, never had to go to court for anything. The out of state people made a huge deal about it, which I was stunned by because I didn't do it a lot and I was very honest about everything. I had and still have nothing to hide, but I just not sure how other agencies feel about it, if they're able to see that info.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

It really depends on the agency and whether they care. As long as you were honest, candid, and as long as it's far behind you and you weren't a cronic stoner, I don't know why they'd jam you up with it, IMO, especially if you had no record. That said, 94C _convictions _are usually a disqualifier.

There's certainly not databank that I know of for those tests nor one for other applications to agencies in the state, and to my knowlege I don't believe your preexisting polygraph could come into play during the hiring process; polygraphs take out of state are expressly mentioned in the statute. I would think they ask where else you've applied because if you were indeed rejected from hiring elesewhere they're gonna want to know why.

Mass Polygraph Law:
http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/149-19b.htm
I also believe the recent case regarding police polygraphs is irrelevent to your issue, but you may want to read it anyway:
https://antipolygraph.org/blog/wp-c...5/furtado-v-town-of-plymouth-slip-opinion.pdf


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Here in MA you should be ok as long as it was less than an ounce. I hear thats legal now. Seriously though be upfront about it. If you try to hide it and the backround check reveals it that will not reflect very well on you. The department will wonder what else you are trying to hide. When it comes down to it all you really have is your integrity.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Bullshit asshat...


Haha, Asshat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Bad news for you Spicoli. I had a friend who got jammed up for exactly the situation you are in. A New Hampshire PD sent their entire hiring jacket on her to a large civil service municipality. Needless to say, things got 'interesting'...

:BE:


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Moron. 

You do not belong on the job if you are even considering deception during the application/interview process.

Even a semi-competant BI will uncover everything there is to know about you, so attempting to deceive will disqualify you quickly.

If you have a BOP in MA, there exists a record of who viewed it and why, and the agencies who view it for employment purposes can be easily discovered.

Go ahead and lie or "conveniently exclude" things-- you won't be working alongside anyone on this site!


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

JB12182 said:


> It dealt with smoking pot. Nothing else, i've never been arrested, never gotten a ticket, never had to go to court for anything. The out of state people made a huge deal about it, which I was stunned by because I didn't do it a lot and I was very honest about everything. I had and still have nothing to hide, but I just not sure how other agencies feel about it, if they're able to see that info.


Ummm...just out of curiousity...why would you even think that MA might not even ask that question? I am a BI and I would def ask you that! It makes me wonder why you are so concerned???? :hmmm:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I am a BI


Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaally


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

7costanza said:


> Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaally


OMG....:L:


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Bunny I never knew I am glad to see you "come out" here on MassCops. jk


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

jettsixx said:


> Bunny I never knew I am glad to see you "come out" here on MassCops. jk


 :blush:...well....ummmm....oh boy....lmfao!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Not that there's anything wrong with that........


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

LawMan3 said:


> put down the shovel ;-)


When you find yourself in a hole the first thing you should do is stop digging.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

:$..oh no...what have I gotten myself into??? LMAO...you guys are funny


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

JB12182 said:


> Can the agency in Mass. look at that info. that was put on the polygraph questionairre? What if I don't put down the out of state agency on my Mass. application, will the Mass. agency be able to find out that I have applied to another agency? Is there some database that they can run my social through or something to tell if i'm witholding that info.


I just ran your name through the N.R.F.D. (_national red flag database),_ for police candidates and got a positive hit. Sorry to be the one to break it to you. There's always barber school.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

LOL New Guy.


----------

